# Newbie



## RedWindsor (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey all pretty bad at this but its a body building website so i guess ill start with stats...

Age.. 22
Height 5"11
Weight 238 

ive always been pretty heave my whole life, my brother was always in shape doing weight lifting competitions...

I have the Frame i have the potential but i cant seem to shed weight all that easy, 2 years ago i went on a pretty intense work out regime mostly running like all hell twice a day 5-6 days a week  for 5 months straight i lost about 35lbs in that time span,  i was weighing at 220lbs about, best shape i had been in in years,,, and i sustained it despite picking up a few bad habits and almost compeltely stopping my cardio due to my work (construction) till this fall when i went through a rough break up in a relationship and ended up gaining about 18 lbs, now im weigh in at 238... feel gross 

I been ghosting this forum doing alot of reading for the passed 2 months now figured id finally make an account.

Since the begining of december i had joined a gym and started a pretty consistant work out routine... at first it was a very light weight high rep fast pace work out but in recent weeks i ahve switched to higher weight lower reps longer breaks... 

with in the passed 6 weeks i have completely eliminated Soda from my diet, water for the most part has been my primary liquid intake  maybe a juice here and there but im talking like once a week i might have a juice if its offered nice to have some flavor water gets boring after a while... i also started getting a Diet together that i been pretty good with so far...

4 Scrambled eggs in the morning with a pinch of salt and black pepper, a slice of american cheese in there for flavor and an english muffin with some flavored margerine...

through out the day if i do get hungry i have been eating Dietary fiber bars with lots of water

Dinner i do not have much control over, i try to stay away from large porotions of anything starchy, and i stay away from pork... and mostly anything fried although i do cheat from time to time but everything is minimal at dinner... if i get hungry later i take one of my bars with a large glass of water... 

tahts what im working with so far, as far as suppliments go i have taken a few different things over the years to help with fat loss...
I tried a diet pill call fire lean a couple years ago when i had lost my 35ish lbs... i recenently just got off 1.M.R which i thought was just "alright" im not very caffine sensitive...  now im on GNC vitapak and i also take 1000mg caplets of L-arginine, typically 3-5 pre work out and 1-2 on my rest days

so far im 2+ months strong back at the gym very steady i don't really have a set routine, i am balanced though on what muscles i work out, i don't neglect anything really, and i also make sure pending on what kind of excerise i had that day to throw in a minimum of 20 minutes of cardio, fast pace walk on high incline keeping my hear rate between 130 and 140 bpms

Most importantly is my Goal... im looking to build over time a lean muscle mass and shed weight... my first goal is to get back to 220lbs... 

so please feel free to share your thoughts on my diet and routines


----------



## Arnold (Feb 28, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*RedWindsor* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## vortrit (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome, we are glad you joined us


----------



## prop01 (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome  Yeah , ya probably don't need to post your stats in your first post . Some one might ask that question again if you ask for info in another forum . Lol


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## Curt James (Mar 1, 2011)

RedWindsor said:


> (snip) I been ghosting this forum doing alot of reading for the passed 2 months now figured id finally make an account.
> (snip)
> 
> so far im 2+ months strong back at the gym very steady i don't really have a set routine, i am balanced though on what muscles i work out, i don't neglect anything really, and i also make sure pending on what kind of excerise i had that day to throw in a minimum of 20 minutes of cardio, fast pace walk on high incline keeping my hear rate between 130 and 140 bpms
> ...



Welcome to *IronMagazine *and congrats on maintaining consistency in the gym! Good luck on reaching that lean 220.

Are you going to be doing keto? 



prop01 said:


> Welcome  Yeah , *ya probably don't need to post your stats in your first post . *Some one might ask that question again if you ask for info in another forum . Lol



_Why not?_


----------



## neilb (Mar 1, 2011)

*NAB Fitness*

You got a pretty good attitude and plan towards your fitness goals, i am working on a bunch of you tube videos for nutrition and exercise if you wanna check it out. my user id is 88neilab


----------



## darkrage (Mar 1, 2011)

hello

age:25
weight:275

from indiana, love lifting weights


----------



## altheaB (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello everyone!...I'm Althea and just new here...I enjoy covering love, everyday living, dreams and mysteries. One of my preferred subjects could be the human mind; why and also the way it functions intrigues me. I, for example, know that there are still so many things to learn in this element we call existence. Just one mind can't progress without the power and understanding of other minds. Because of individuals in our past, their own achievement as well as their failures, we are what we are today - clever and hungrily motivated. One of the greatest reasons why I spend time writing so much is really because it allows me a chance to share what I have to give to the world and study from other people on the way.


----------



## RedWindsor (Mar 2, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Welcome to *IronMagazine *and congrats on maintaining consistency in the gym! Good luck on reaching that lean 220.
> 
> *Are you going to be doing keto? *
> 
> ...


 

I am not sure yet as to if and what i would take as a suppliment, right now the only suppliment i take is L-arginine, im trying to get my diet set straight before i go spending any money on anything expensive...

I have done alot of research mainly into Anavar which i know is a AAS but as per my goals, its uses are very closely alligned with my goal.


----------



## steelfrog (Mar 2, 2011)

Anavarrrrr


----------



## steelfrog (Mar 2, 2011)

is the best supplement


----------



## steelfrog (Mar 2, 2011)

ever


----------



## steelfrog (Mar 2, 2011)

30-50mgs


----------



## steelfrog (Mar 2, 2011)

ed for 6-8 weeks


----------



## steelfrog (Mar 2, 2011)

and you'll get mad cuts


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 2, 2011)

steelfrog said:


> and you'll get mad cuts



douchebag^


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homey.  Happy reading.


----------



## RedWindsor (Mar 2, 2011)

thank you thank you, tonight i hope is the first night ill be able to tear into the nutrition part of the forum maybe even make a post of what i plan on dieting on see if i can grab some good feed back on it....

awsome site!


----------



## RedWindsor (Mar 2, 2011)

steelfrog said:


> Anavarrrrr


 

I bet i never hear anything terribly negative about it, i know more advanced AAS users dont like it because its expensive and there are other AAS that bulk much better but for what i want i def felt Var is what i would take, i see some vendors selling it but being its a controlled substance and living in NY im pretty nervous about risking to order it


----------



## whitemike370 (Mar 2, 2011)

welcome to the board


----------



## Radical (May 11, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## rocco-x (May 11, 2011)

welcome...!


----------

